
Neurosymbolic AI Advances State of the Art on Math Word Problems - daram
https://pureai.com/articles/2019/12/05/neurosymbolic-ai.aspx
======
icandoit
Searching for Nuerosymbolic I can only find this paper from 2017 at Microsoft
Reasearch. It is from 2017 and uses an RNN to incrementally grows some input
source code.

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/neuro-s...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/neuro-symbolic-program-synthesis-2/)

>The first module, called the cross correlation I/O network, given a set of
input-output examples, produces a continuous representation of the set of I/O
examples. The second module, the RecursiveReverse-Recursive Neural Network
(R3NN), given the continuous representation of the examples, synthesizes a
program by incrementally expanding partial programs

I think stuff like this is very interesting and look forward to a future of
old-hats complaining that new programmers let the intellisense write all their
code for them.

------
deep_etcetera
This article seems pointless without detailing any of the results, why not
give some numbers on their performance on benchmarks?

------
leereeves
Is the peer-reviewed paper available anywhere yet?

This article doesn't tell us anything about the Neurosymbolic AI approach
except that it performs well and "essentially combines two existing
techniques: neural attention Transformers...and tensor product
representation".

~~~
jd_nlp
It says it will be up on their blog soon, but I don't see it anywhere yet. And
I agree, the article really says very little about what the title describes.

------
jdmccaffrey
(I contributed to the PureAI article) The research article is still under peer
review so that's why no detailed accuracy information or explanation of the
technique can be published yet. If the PureAI article gave details, there'd be
nothing to prevent an unscrupulous person from hijacking the content and
establishing copyright/patent for the intellectual property. I have seen the
research paper and it presents full information about the technique and the
experimental results.

James M

